# Hood Latch Gt-R on GTT??



## gigi250 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, i've ordered front bumper and hood on my GTT with GT-R Ztune models. It is needed a new hod latch Gt-R?








Hood Latch


Buy Nissan - Hood Latch 65601-AA400 direct from Japan, 100% genuine parts shipped worldwide.




www.nengun.com


----------

